# Stickers for my Board



## SeanRiley

Yo all,

Looking for stickers brands can be snowboard, sunglasses etc. any really. If anyone has extras lemme know.


----------



## LuckyRVA

ok :icon_scratch:


----------



## koi

is your first post asking people to give you free shit?


----------



## tony10

nice to meet you, bro.


----------



## SeanRiley

koi said:


> is your first post asking people to give you free shit?


 damn straight


----------



## Deacon

SeanRiley said:


> damn straight


Wow, well let's get this going right away...


----------



## tony10

:eusa_clap: well played


----------



## stan_darsh

you fucking freeloader I CAN SEE RIGHT THROUGH YOU


----------

